# Reds on 2lb Trilene?



## Coastalflyfisher

So I have a friend who is sight casting to, and catching, Reds with a spinning rod and is throwing 1/8 oz. gold spoons with light line.

I'm up for that and thinking of trying with 2 lb. Trilene tied with a Bimini Twist to Frog Hair tippet 5X (3.7 lb test) leader.

Comments?

Is the 2 lb too small for Reds in shallow water?


----------



## TidalGuideCo

How are you fishing? boat, kayak, wade? I fish 8 lb suffix all day long for reds up to 20 plus pounds.  The only issue being trim tabs if you are in a boat. They have foiled some very big fish on light tippet for me. Sounds like fun though. I would crush the barbs on the spoons since you will be breaking some fish off.


----------



## Coastalflyfisher

I will be wading. 

Yes, I always bend the barbs back and while I am at it, sharpen the hooks.


----------



## Capt. Hooky

Man, you guys are aweesome if you can catch a red on 2 lb test. I always use 12, and I have had very good luck with it!


----------



## Coastalflyfisher

Well....we will see if it works. The real reason why I want to use small line is so that I can cast a 1/8 oz spoon a respectable distance.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

*Reds on 2lb Trilene*

Fishing with FIRELINE SMOKE 4LB +14LB fluorocarbon leader on the bank at ROLLOVER PASS,TEXAS i was catching with jig and GULP MINNOW GRUB CHARTREUSE 3 inch,one red fish 40inch,23lb.(C&R).
Reel ABU CARDINAL STAMINA DRAG 600UL.


----------



## TooShallow

I have caught them on 6lb and a good sized red (26"+) just takes too long to land (10 minutes or more). I have no problem getting good distance with 8lb line and 1/8 oz baits and the fish come to hand much quicker.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Jean Scurtu said:


> Fishing with FIRELINE SMOKE 4LB +14LB fluorocarbon leader on the bank at ROLLOVER PASS,TEXAS i was catching with jig and GULP MINNOW GRUB CHARTREUSE 3 inch,one red fish 40inch,23lb.(C&R).
> Reel ABU CARDINAL STAMINA DRAG 600UL.


You can see this catch in :

http://www.fishingworld.com/News/Read.php?ArtID=000010715

Thanks to ED SNYDER!!!


----------



## pezhed618

I use 4 lb - have been tryin to go to 2, but keep gettin lazy. let us know how it works out!


----------



## 27contender

I have used 2lb test to catch reds in shallow water. It was back in the 90's when all the little spinners had rear drags. it held 95 yards of 4 or 6. The drags were pretty spotty. I went to 2lb just to see what it was like. Hook sets were a problem. I was using M1 mirror lures. Multiple fish hitting the same lure was a problem. I went to exposed hooks in Slug-Os. My best morning I strung 3 30"ers before 7 am. My best fish that trip was 39" I have no idea on weight. It did not know it was hooked. I was splashing trying to get it to spook. It did right between me and the 3 30"s on the stringer. I had to do some fancy foot work to rip around without getting a hook in the leg. I had to run the fish down twice to keep line on the spool. The fish was pretty tired when I subdued it. I released it, but based on what I know now I question if it survived.

The new reals have much better front drags. I can whip them now on 6lb test without much problem. I went back to 6 lb because it seemed to tie more reliable knots. I do loose a few at hook set (line or hook parts ways with fish). I moved my 9 year old son up to 8 lb test and I am amazed at the difference it makes. I like the trilene XL tied directly to the lure. I retied after every fish. I never could master the leader to line connection with 2lb test where I did not break the 2 making the knot. 6 does fine coupled to 12 or 20.

I will say this nothing inshore beats the hummmmm of the light line strung tight to a big red in shallow water. I think they fight harder. More than one morning of my life I have looked over to see Dad hooked up, patiently coaxing a big red to hand while listening to the hummmmm on my own line. Off in the distance there would be more groups of birds working low to the water. I knew on those days we would get our fish easy.

R


----------



## jrb007

sounds fun to try...I throw 6-10lb suffix pending on whether throwing top water or 1/8 oz jig heads... w/ a core, and curados, and my friends always wander why I am casting further than their 12 lb line, If your in a flat then set drag light should be fine.


----------



## fishingcacher

I have only used 2lb test on rainbow trout.


----------



## Charlie2

*Light Line Fishing*

You can always spot a light line fisherperson on the beach. He/she's the one with the broken line, complaining about the break offs. C2


----------



## Gladesgator

Coastalflyfisher said:


> So I have a friend who is sight casting to, and catching, Reds with a spinning rod and is throwing 1/8 oz. gold spoons with light line.
> 
> I'm up for that and thinking of trying with 2 lb. Trilene tied with a Bimini Twist to Frog Hair tippet 5X (3.7 lb test) leader.
> 
> Comments?
> 
> Is the 2 lb too small for Reds in shallow water?


No, it is not to small there were several IGFA World records set with it back in the 1980s when Berkeley was paying $1,000 for each record. Most, of the record Reds were caught out of Flamingo, FL.

I caught one on Fly using 2# tippet, it was a WR at the time. It is very doable but certainly not easy by any means.


----------



## Permit Rat

Lots of good replies here. Redfish on 2 lb. is certainly doable. One poster mentioned getting broken off during the hookset. This is because all monofilament lines will chafe at a 4-6" area where you normally pick up the line with your index finger. Think about this: We all like a certain amount of line outside our rod tips, prior to making a cast. That length is usually determined by the weight of the lure, but no matter, that length is nearly the same for every cast. So this means we are picking up the line at (nearly)the same spot, every time we make a cast. In doing so, the ridges/callouses in our fingertip will chafe the line and I have seen this with my own eyes. The problem is that with the ultra fine lines, like 2 and 4 lb., this minor chafe can become catastrophic and significantly weaken the line. BTW, the problem goes away, starting at about 8 lb. diameter and I can't remember a problem with 6 lb., but I don't fish 6 very often.

To remedy the problem, you need a "casting leader." This is a length of 8 lb. line knotted to your double line at one end and to your shock leader at the other end. The length will obviously depend on the length of the rod, but basically, you want it long enough such that you are picking up the 8 lb. with your index finger, and not 2 or 4 lb. I would have it long enough so that I could tie on a few new shock leaders if necessary and still be picking up 8 lb. with my finger when casting. Assuming you have made a good double line knot, you should not have a failure of that kind anyway, ever again.

Hooks is definitely another issue. I used to use (if I remember) a #10 dry fly hook for 2 lb. That's the finest wire you can get, for ease of penetration. These are bronzed hooks, so they will rust unless you take extra care with them, but it's all worth it. Someone mentioned using a slug-o as an artificial. In the Keys we use a lot of live shrimp and crabs. I would attach them to the hook with small rubber bands....but this is sight fishing and not near as many casts are made on a daily basis. Food for thought.


----------

